# Possibly over sped motor (Warp 9) - What to do?



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I believe I may have over sped my Warp 9. Here's a blog posting about it:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2012/04/plug-bug-15000-miles-then-a-breakdown/

Long story short: The spline on the clutch disk shredded away, and let the motor free spin. I have a WarP Drive controller, which does not have an overspeed sensor input (if it did, it might have cut the power sooner than my foot on the throttle). 

The problem I noticed is that there were some bits in the motor floating around:



















The motor still spins (although, I haven't tested it with a load). 

Questions: 
What is this stuff that fell out of the motor? 

Do I need to fix it, and if so, how? 

Or, is the motor toast, and do I need to get a new one? (It would be easier now while I have the car apart).

Thanks!

corbin


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

That could be pieces of your commutator, though I think if you sploded the commutator you'd notice.

It could also be the balancing putty, since the motor spins freely this would be my guess.

Anyway, take some pics of the commutator for us.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

peggus said:


> That could be pieces of your commutator, though I think if you sploded the commutator you'd notice.
> 
> It could also be the balancing putty, since the motor spins freely this would be my guess.
> 
> Anyway, take some pics of the commutator for us.


The commutator is the part that the brushes rub against, right? That part looks fine (albeit a little blackened, and not shiny copper colored anymore). I think it is putty -- it looks like it was some part that was in the back of the motor (the side opposite from the brushes).

I guess I might have to take the motor apart...right now I still have it in one piece with my adapter plate and flywheel attached (since it is all nice and balanced..)

corbin


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

I took a look, an I can see where the pieces came off. Indeed - it appears to be just the balancing putty that came off in a few places.

I guess that means it will be a bit out of balance. How bad is it to run with it like that? I can probably do some 12v spin tests and see if it vibrates excessively.

corbin


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

corbin said:


> I took a look, an I can see where the pieces came off. Indeed - it appears to be just the balancing putty that came off in a few places.
> 
> I guess that means it will be a bit out of balance. How bad is it to run with it like that? I can probably do some 12v spin tests and see if it vibrates excessively.
> 
> corbin


Ask netgain.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, hate those splines. The bright side is that when they go you think it's the tranny, so by the time you get things apart you're prepared for $$$


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

put the remains of the balancing putty you have loose on a postal scale or other precision measuring device that reads grams to .01 and see what they weigh. I am guessing it won't weigh a lot, so the vibration wouldn't be low speed like 12 V.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

To follow up: I put the car back together with a new clutch plate and the vibration seems no worse than it was before! 

I also contacted George from Netgain -- he said to give it a try, and if it was unbalanced that I could mail it to him and he can re-balance the motor for me (a very nice guy!). 

Also, for history: see the EVDL archives with the same question I asked: I got a lot of good advice there too.

corbin


----------

